# carpet snake makes a kill



## kevincgympie (Mar 7, 2013)

Resident carpet snake grabbed a passing king parrot, heard the death scream


----------



## jeffa_8 (Mar 7, 2013)

wow poor parrot but fantastic shots


----------



## fourexes (Mar 7, 2013)

yes that was an awesome opportunity. nature at it's finest.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice, love the photos, have seen this in our backyard once too.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome shots. 

A bit sad but that's Mother Nature I guess, she doesn't play favourites. ~


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 7, 2013)

poor parrot, lucky snake. just goes to show how quickly they can strike their prey too.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 7, 2013)

great shots cobber! Always love the real world shots.


----------



## raycam01_au (Mar 7, 2013)

thats some cracker photos


----------



## Renenet (Mar 7, 2013)

Fantastic shots. Do you see that python around a lot? It looks like he really is a resident - he seems to be hanging off the roof.


----------



## kevincgympie (Mar 7, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Fantastic shots. Do you see that python around a lot? It looks like he really is a resident - he seems to be hanging off the roof.



I hear it a lot in the roof cavity crawling around, sometimes in winter it suns itself on the roof. yes it was hanging from the guttering on the roof. I've never seen catch anything before tho.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky you.


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 7, 2013)

High five to the coastal! well, you know...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 7, 2013)

Youre so lucky, top shots


----------



## Darwin-boy (Mar 7, 2013)

amazing pictures mate! why cant i see cool things like that that coastal will be full for a while.....


----------



## Barrett (Mar 7, 2013)

Great photos! That will be one happy well fed coastal


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Mar 9, 2013)

hell of a shot mate! bet the parrot didn't see that one coming!


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 9, 2013)

Amazing pics! thanks 4 sharing 8)


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 9, 2013)

Quite the aim that snake has to grab a parrot flying past.  He should be proud.


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 9, 2013)

That's defiantly something you don't see everyday.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice shots!!
How come that coastal can catch a bird flying past, but mine need several shots to catch a dead rat that's dangling in front of them, jiggling around in the one spot??? Maybe mine are a bit speshul...


----------



## Renenet (Mar 10, 2013)

Do we know for sure if the parrot was flying? The OP said that the parrot was "passing" but didn't specify how. If the parrot was on the wing, it would have been an extra spectacular sight. 

Snakes certainly can grab flying things. Watching the brown tree snakes grab bats as the bats fly from the Undara lava tubes is something I would like to see one day.


----------



## kevincgympie (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks everyone, i didn't see the catch, just heard the bird scream out, i think the snake grabbed the bird when it landed on the roof guttering. The snake often lies in the gutter sunning itself. 
when i came out to investigate the snake was hanging from the guttering as shown in the photo.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks like a young King Parrot. Inexperience and bad luck may have contributed to what was more likely opportunistic ambush predation rather than a flyby.


----------



## Banjo (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome photos. Thanks for sharing, I enjoy seeing nature at its best.


----------



## Madders (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice catch, nice carpet too


----------

